# Be friendly and polite to your fellow OCN members !



## Mad_Handlez89

I was going to do one of these threads today after seeing a insanely bad thread yesterday - I was supprised there wasn't multiple bans from it.

Lets keep OCN a good community to be part of guys


----------



## stanrc

This site is so much better than every other because of the quality of its members. I'd hate to see it go down hill, then where would I go for computer help?

Thanks OCN!


----------



## ChielScape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stanrc*


This site is so much better than every other because of the quality of its members. I'd hate to see it go down hill, then where would I go for computer help?

Thanks OCN!


QFT. theres some other forums i visit, one of them being 50% spam. Mods dont agree with eachother it seems. 1 of them closes every topic that even remotely resembles spam, while the others dont do anything. lots of spammy members coming from EA's forum...

when i joined OCN, i thought: "hey, wheres all the spam?"


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChielScape* 
QFT. theres some other forums i visit, one of them being 50% spam. Mods dont agree with eachother it seems. 1 of them closes every topic that even remotely resembles spam, while the others dont do anything. lots of spammy members coming from EA's forum...

when i joined OCN, i thought: "hey, wheres all the spam?"

Yes we hate Spam. You wont find any here thats for sure


----------



## lohoutlaw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
This is more of a reminder more than anything for the membership of Overclock.net.

Overclock.net is a forum with professionalism in mind and it is best we do everything we can to keep it that way. Overclock.net in its professional manor allows for our community to really thrive in a positive way and allows us to provide help to our fellow members and allows Overclock.net to be a very friendly and enjoyable environment to be in.

However for Overclock.net to stay a professional and a friendly environment, it is up to _*YOU*_ the members of this forum to keep it that way. Forum staff can only do so much.

When I say a friendly and professional environment I mean the following.

1. Post positively and constructively
2. Reply in a friendly manor (There's no need for sarcasm)
3. be sure to check your spelling/Grammar and punctuation before posting.
4. Do your best to stay on topic ( Outside of the off topic section )

As of recent I have unfortunately seen members being rude and sarcastic to other members on this forum. The best thing I can say is this. If you have nothing constructive or nice to say then it's actually best to keep your thoughts/opinions to yourself. This is not only to keep the forum clean from silly posts but it is also good for you as a member if you wish to reside on the forums and use our facilities. Be friendly to your fellow OCN members.

We are a very large community and we are ALL different in many different ways. Dont be scared of difference and act on it in a negative way. Welcome difference and be positive about it.

Remember theres no need to respond to a bad post and inflame the situation. Just hit the ''Report post'' button and the forum staff will deal with it in the best possible way. This will avoid any un-needed and unfriendly posts. We just dont need them here. Be constructive...not destructive.









To keep Overclock.net clean please make sure that when you post that you keep it clean, concise and to the point along with keeping up good grammar/spelling/punctuation. It's also not just about keeping OCN a nice looking environment it also about making it easy for other members to read your posts, thus allowing other members to help you more quickly and efficiently.

Be friendly
Be positive
Be constructive
= OCN, A great community.

Let's keep this great forum an excellent environment to be in guys









Thanks,ENTERPRISE

Amen








i'd rep you if i could







((corrected)) LMAO


----------



## tankman12

Very good reminder, Enterprise.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lohoutlaw* 
Amen








i'de rep you if i could









I read that as "I'd de-rep you if I could" LMAO


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
This is more of a reminder more than anything for the membership of Overclock.net.

Overclock.net is a forum with professionalism in mind and it is best we do everything we can to keep it that way. Overclock.net in its professional manor allows for our community to really thrive in a positive way and allows us to provide help to our fellow members and allows Overclock.net to be a very friendly and enjoyable environment to be in.

However for Overclock.net to stay a professional and a friendly environment, it is up to _*YOU*_ the members of this forum to keep it that way. Forum staff can only do so much.

When I say a friendly and professional environment I mean the following.

1. Post positively and constructively
2. Reply in a friendly manor (There's no need for sarcasm)
3. be sure to check your spelling/Grammar and punctuation before posting.
4. Do your best to stay on topic ( Outside of the off topic section )

As of recent I have unfortunately seen members being rude and sarcastic to other members on this forum. The best thing I can say is this. If you have nothing constructive or nice to say then it's actually best to keep your thoughts/opinions to yourself. This is not only to keep the forum clean from silly posts but it is also good for you as a member if you wish to reside on the forums and use our facilities. Be friendly to your fellow OCN members.

We are a very large community and we are ALL different in many different ways. Dont be scared of difference and act on it in a negative way. Welcome difference and be positive about it.

Remember theres no need to respond to a bad post and inflame the situation. Just hit the ''Report post'' button and the forum staff will deal with it in the best possible way. This will avoid any un-needed and unfriendly posts. We just dont need them here. Be constructive...not destructive.









To keep Overclock.net clean please make sure that when you post that you keep it clean, concise and to the point along with keeping up good grammar/spelling/punctuation. It's also not just about keeping OCN a nice looking environment it also about making it easy for other members to read your posts, thus allowing other members to help you more quickly and efficiently.

Be friendly
Be positive
Be constructive
= OCN, A great community.

Let's keep this great forum an excellent environment to be in guys









Thanks,ENTERPRISE

Good reminder! Although you broke rule three in this post by starting rule 3 without a capital and misspelling manor. You spelt it like the type of house, should be manner.


----------



## Pir

Have seen to some posts ending up in flame-wars. Good thing that someone stands up and tells it like it is. Or at least how it should be.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teh Evil Cupcake*


Good reminder! Although you broke rule three in this post by starting rule 3 without a capital and misspelling manor. You spelt it like the type of house, should be manner.










Darn it lol. Cheers. No-one is perfect lol


----------



## RaiDer

I've set to see any flaming here. I've seen so many forums rife with sarcasm and childish behaviour though. During my short time here I really haven't encounterd any trash talking, arguements or flame. Found the community to be pretty damn swarve tbh. Surely, these guidelines won't be hard to follow for the majority of OCN members.


----------



## nigel

i class you all as my friends so, i would never be horrible to you in any way to any of you.

why because i love you all like you were my family..


----------



## Syrillian

"No respect for the disrespectful."

-PROBYN


----------



## nitteo

Hugs all around. We might get antsy here and there or tussle once in awhile (especially in the TOP30) but OCN has overall been a pleasant experience.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*

























Hugs all around. We might get antsy here and there or tussle once in awhile (especially in the TOP30) but OCN has overall been a pleasant experience.




















Im glad to see you have enjoyed it here so far. I hope to keep it that way !


----------



## Just a N00B

some sarcastic stuff is good


----------



## l V l

Yeah, don't get all dumb about it, just be respectful, you can pop some sarcasm and poke some fun here and there, and still maintain a professional forum. I have seen a huge increase in useless posts and bad responses to people in need. Time to change! WOO!


----------



## TaiDinh

May I add this?

We should also use the politeness outside of the forum as well, such as in a game server.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"No respect for the disrespectful."

-PROBYN

Can i get an amen ?


----------



## tankman12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TaiDinh* 
May I add this?

We should also use the politeness outside of the forum as well, such as in a game server.

I know in the BF2 server, the admins try to maintain some level of decency among the players. Alittle smack talk here and there is ok just dont get carried away with it.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Randy Orton*
Don't ever interrupt me again. And next time you do, show me the proper respect.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Da Ali G Show*
Respek!

Agreed


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Friendly sarcasm is ok....Underhand and malicious is not.


----------



## SZayat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Friendly sarcasm is ok....Underhand and malicious is not.

ENTERPRISE OWNS


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


ENTERPRISE OWNS


As does the rest of the Forum staff and members. Keep it up guys. We have a great community.


----------



## Rick Arter

Good words


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"No respect for the disrespectful."

-PROBYN


I second that emotion

Enterprise I doff my pointy cap!

You could not have said it better.









Friendly Polite Thoughtful







Great Forum


----------



## txtmstrjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


"The only thing worse than being talked [badly about] is not being talked about at all"

-Oscar Wilde










not verbatim


That's me, in a nutshell!


















(Unless there's a secret "I hate txtmstrjoe club" out there as well...)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thanks for the support guys.

As you may have noticed I have removed some posts from this thread already. Im not sure some of you are getting the point of this thread. You may wish to re-read it.

I removed the posts simply because there was member bashing going on. Even to do that in this particular thread is silly dont you think.

As I said before. If you have nothing positive or constructive to say then say nothing at all and talk to a director about it.

Please dont bash members. Giving out infractions is something I dont smile upon. Consider that a friendly warning.


----------



## CyberDruid

Good work--I rename you "The Cleaner"

Let's hope we all can keep this a fun place to hang out.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Good work--I rename you "The Cleaner"

Let's hope we all can keep this a fun place to hang out.


Wow and as if by magic I am now ''The Cleaner''


----------



## CyberDruid

lol

Well you are and soooo much more


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
lol

Well you are and soooo much more









Nice words my friend. One shall not forget


----------



## iampoor

Everyone seriously needs to read this thread

We all need to read this and understand it. If we all become flamers then this will turn into one of those retarted sites where all kids do is say "you suck".

There are forums that this has happened too. And WE cnannot have the best forum in the world go like that


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Everyone seriously needs to read this thread


I suggest to run a public service announcement; every member should read this at least once.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I should think its ok as it is. People will come across the thread sooner or later. Sooner being better.


----------



## Grim

Indeed.
Amongst a few other things.
Its politeness that makes OCN such a wonderfull community.

Not many other places are like it.
Not many places generally scorn on flaming people.

(Not many other places have kick arse modders







)

I think we all, despite the size of this forum, and how many people we come into contact with, should try to be POLITE about all else.
When we chat ^_^


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Respect is another thing.

Give people respect and you shall receive the same in return.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 


ZOMG at hidden links.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
ZOMG at hidden links.

Huh ?


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE* 
Huh ?

CyberDruid's smilie links to the rants and raves section. 

Sorry for the mess you had to clean up earlier. I guess I sometimes feel a little too strongly for the professionalism of the forum and to be honest it was a simple case of biting my lip for too long.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t4ct1c47* 
CyberDruid's smilie links to the rants and raves section. 

Sorry for the mess you had to clean up earlier. I guess I sometimes feel a little too strongly for the professionalism of the forum and to be honest it was a simple case of biting my lip for too long.









Oh right I see.

Its ok. Lesson learn't !


----------



## IcedEarth

Iced Earth >>> Enterprise


















Honestly i agree, there has been a lot of arguments on here recently (i admit, i may have had my fair share)

So lets all just







and









The forum has been pretty good for the last week or so. Everything seems to be calming down and going back to the true OCN style.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump.


----------



## rottenotto

t4ct1c........ I can't thank you enough for changing your avvy.....







I'd rep ya for it, but that just smacks of blackmail..lol!


----------



## Ross1308

I Completely Agree with all of you guys


----------



## catalyst

its because of the TOS and the mods/admin that i stuck around at OCN














a clean forum is a happy forum!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalyst*


its because of the TOS and the mods/admin that i stuck around at OCN














a clean forum is a happy forum!










That it is my friend.


----------



## MrBungle

i like bacon.


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrBungle*


i like bacon.


I like nice people


----------



## CyberDruid

I want to remind everyone that a FS thread is not a chat thread--it's not a bash thread--it's not an opinion thread--it's not a poll thread--it's a For Sale thread.

When a member starts a FS thread you may NOT bash the item, call the item's qualties into question, post "facts" or "questions"that are a thinly disguised bash or anything other than a POSITIVE post or QUESTION regarding the items for sale in the thread.

Apparently quite a few of our members either do not know this or don't care and think a FS thread is a free for all to post their opinions or something else OT of a sale.

IF you have no interest in purchasing from the FS thread in question REFRAIN from posting other than a friendly bump to get the post up to the top again.

IF you have nothing positive to say REFRAIN from posting period.

Questions that are thinly disguised bashes should be PMed to the seller. Or better yet just forget about it and go do something constructive instead. Legitimate questions that may impact the ability to sell an item likewise need to be asked via PM and PM only.

Remember a For Sale thread is for SELLING...not discussing the shortcomings of a product.

Thanks

CyberDruid


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I want to remind everyone that a FS thread is not a chat thread--it's not a bash thread--it's not an opinion thread--it's not a poll thread--it's a For Sale thread.

When a member starts a FS thread you may NOT bash the item, call the item's qualties into question, post "facts" or "questions"that are a thinly disguised bash or anything other than a POSITIVE post or QUESTION regarding the items for sale in the thread.

Apparently quite a few of our members either do not know this or don't care and think a FS thread is a free for all to post their opinions or something else OT of a sale.

IF you have no interest in purchasing from the FS thread in question REFRAIN from posting other than a friendly bump to get the post up to the top again.

IF you have nothing positive to say REFRAIN from posting period.

Questions that are thinly disguised bashes should be PMed to the seller. Or better yet just forget about it and go do something constructive instead. Legitimate questions that may impact the ability to sell an item likewise need to be asked via PM and PM only.

Remember a For Sale thread is for SELLING...not discussing the shortcomings of a product.

Thanks

CyberDruid


This did need saying also. Nice one CD


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Keep it friendly and proffesional guys.


----------



## finn_killer399

Veryy good Enter










































[Amen] =)

CS:S = [OCN][Yar!] Captn.Argh


----------



## ENTERPRISE

BUMP..Be nice to all !


----------



## GuardianOdin

We need to watch these people getting hateful/disrespectful over new/old hardware threads. I have been seeing a lot of it lately.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin*


We need to watch these people getting hateful/disrespectful over new/old hardware threads. I have been seeing a lot of it lately.


Dont worry my eyes are *UPON ALL OF YOU* MUHAHAH


----------



## GuardianOdin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Dont worry my eyes are *UPON ALL OF YOU* MUHAHAH


































Good. I dig coming here. Great place and would be ashame not to have a great time here.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump needed


----------



## bdattilo

I think this needs another bump.

Please, people, be polite.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Oh and on another note. Keep down the forum trolling guys.


----------



## SZayat

"Choose being kind over being right, and you'll be right every time." ~ Richard Carlson

WORD


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SZayat*


"Choose being kind over being right, and you'll be right every time." ~ Richard Carlson

WORD










QFT dude.


----------



## AmericanNightmare

Or better yet be both.....


----------



## SZayat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmericanNightmare*


Or better yet be both.....


I kindly agree


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump for 2008


----------



## Pir

If only more members bothered to read this thread..................


----------



## Syrillian

How about some praise?

I have this affliction where I can't seem to avoid doing stoopid things.

Sorry... I am old and a slow learn.

My latest antics have left me with a borked system that I need to work on.

ericeod, Robilar and NuclearJock have all been kind and forgiving.... when they could have easily flamed me to a charred husk with ample justification.

It is that kind of tolerance and helfulness that keeps me coming back here for assistance. Thanks guys.


----------



## slytown

Bump for Duke taking care of my tainted For Sale thread. Some people. :|


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I am glad some take notice of this thread and I hope they take the advice given to ensure they have a happier experience at OCN.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have noticed as of recent an increase in pointless bashing of others. Lets all be friends !


----------



## GuardianOdin

been kind of rampant to be honest.


----------



## darcness

Aye, I some times get a little rowdy. However, I only respond this way when attacked first. I feel I have the right to defend myself at this point.

In all honesty I should just learn to chill, but I get annoyed by blind loyalties (otherwise called fanboys).

What's your take on this Enterprise? If some one attacks first, is it frowned upon to defend yourself?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darcness* 
Aye, I some times get a little rowdy. However, I only respond this way when attacked first. I feel I have the right to defend myself at this point.

In all honesty I should just learn to chill, but I get annoyed by blind loyalties (otherwise called fanboys).

What's your take on this Enterprise? If some one attacks first, is it frowned upon to defend yourself?

It is always frowned upon to attack back. If your response is a simple and defuses the situation like '' Thats fair enough as that is your opinion '' then that is fine.

However an attacking response such as '' Shutup you fanboy '' is not acceptable and you are also likely to get punished.

The best thing to do is stay clean and out of it and report it to us and they will be dealt with !.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## CyberDruid

Use the Report Bad Post button and say nothing...it's effective and generally the offending post is promptly removed.

I have to bite my tongue (and often resort to the EDIT button







) but slowly I have learned....


----------



## darcness

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


It is always frowned upon to attack back. If your response is a simple and defuses the situation like '' Thats fair enough as that is your opinion '' then that is fine.

However an attacking response such as '' Shutup you fanboy '' is not acceptable and you are also likely to get punished.

The best thing to do is stay clean and out of it and report it to us and they will be dealt with !.

Thank you for asking.


Sounds good Enterprise. I thank you for clarifying. I don't usually resort to direct flaming, just try to give facts or debate logically on a topic. I'll make sure to keep it in the realms of civility for sure.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great stuff. Glad to be of help and keep up the good work guys.


----------



## tankman12

I try not to say anything that could get me an infraction or worse, a BAN. I will just report it, if it needs reporting and I will go about my business.


----------



## jinja_ninja

I've made my mistake of letting myself get too heated towards another OCN member. Despite this member being annoying, I have realised I must bite my tongue.

I think Infractions work well, I've certainly learnt from it. I still feel embarrassed and a "bad boy" for it









I'm not a fan of one word posters. I think some members could benefit from using more longer and structured sentences. Replies such as "yes" or "ok" are rather pointless and if I'm correct, they eat up additional bandwidth?


----------



## GuardianOdin

shouldn't this be a sticky?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Remember to always treat others on OCN just how you would want to be treated.

Respect others and be Respected.

Cheers


----------



## gablain

what is spam ? I never really understood


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gablain*


what is spam ? I never really understood
 









SPAM...Basically is annoying Adverts in places where they do not belong. Or people posting content of no use or pertinence to the website/Forum in question.


----------



## gablain

thank you, i appreciate.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Anytime.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

little bump for the newbies and oldies alike lol.


----------



## squareshot

Just a great place to be for help and to learn about OCing. I don't even look to the other
forms for help anymore. Try to help all and greet my fellew newbe. Be nice to all and this will stay best form for all.


----------



## The Duke

A friendly reminder


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Treat people with kindness and respect and you shall receive the same back !


----------



## KILLER_K

Hey and welcome to overclock.net and enjoy the nice forums and great people here.

Shows Enterprise the "edit" button and runs off.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLER_K* 
Hey and welcome to overclock.net and enjoy the nice forums and great people here.

Shows Enterprise the "edit" button and runs off.

I see the Edit button...Thanks...But not sure what you are getting at lol.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## king_play334

OCN is one of the 3-4 websites i can visit at school legally.
I hope OCN stays this way.
Thanks.


----------



## Mygaffer

I totally agree with the sentiments listed here. I have even caught myself slipping and using some of the same underhanded sarcasm in response to negative posts by certain newer forum members. Definitely not good and a reminder to keep myself in check and not get involved with things that devolve into flame wars.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *king_play334*


OCN is one of the 3-4 websites i can visit at school legally. 
I hope OCN stays this way.
Thanks.


We intend it too stay a Family friendly website. So you will be able to access it from school forever we hope.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*


I totally agree with the sentiments listed here. I have even caught myself slipping and using some of the same underhanded sarcasm in response to negative posts by certain newer forum members. Definitely not good and a reminder to keep myself in check and not get involved with things that devolve into flame wars.


I am glad to see this can help guid you to the right way of dealing with members. Keep it up


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Bump


----------



## squareshot

Be nice with all, then be nice to everbody else. It a great place, just be nice.......


----------



## ENTERPRISE

bump


----------



## Lela

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Bump.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Bump



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


bump


You're secretly a member of B2k


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very good post my friend. Now then, what about that thread that has the giant spider in it? You know the one from the new section?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers mate. hmm big spider ?


----------

